# regarding nfs boot



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 20, 2010)

hi....
 To boot through nfs what are the settings i need to do, my kernel image is in host machine i am using minicom as serial interface..


----------



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 20, 2010)

*regarding nfs root*

hi..
   can any one tell the procedure to mount boot image which is in the host machine to my 
  s3c2410 board ..


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

Handbook: 31.7 Diskless Operation


----------



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 20, 2010)

hi ..
    actually i have kernel image i want to port it for s3c2410 board , and i want to mount root file system on the board,Am i get the help for links which i need to refer to solve this problem.


----------

